# Detailing brushes or paint brushes?



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

A set of Raceglaze detailing brushes (all 5) cost about12 quid. Likely be P&P on top.

I dont think I need 5 different sizes but like most things when you cant buy at your local store, single items work out almost expensive as the full monty when you factor in the P&P.

So, question is, are they worth it or would you just buy a couple of inch, inch and a half paint brushes instead?

Thoughts?

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you can get the same brushes for alot less on ebay


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> you can get the same brushes for alot less on ebay


Yeah but are they 'real' ones or cheapo imitations?

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i _very_ much doubt they are any different

beep beep


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Search on ebay envy brushes, get a set of 5 for about £8 deliverd


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Get some decent quality paint rushes and a basting brush from asda, cost you a couple of quid for the lot.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Pastry brushes for the win .


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I steer clear of paintbrishes if they have metal lower clamps to hold the bristles , i like the zymol or swissvax ones but the zymol ones are diabolical for falling apart or at least were.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> i _very_ much doubt they are any different
> 
> beep beep


+1 envy ones are excellent, or go direct to Envy's website


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Envy brushes for me to.
https://www.envyvaleting.com/products_info.asp?id=151


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Phil1971 said:


> Lnked removed


yes its a paintbrush , dont be confused.


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> yes its a paintbrush , dont be confused.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks....I nearly rushed out and bought a load...:lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Phil1971 said:


> Thanks....I nearly rushed out and bought a load...:lol:


Its fine dont worry , Johnsons mada a huge clerical error years ago when they made detailing sticks for fine crevices on hard to reach places.

http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/product_7371_johnsons-cotton-buds-200.html


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ha ha...yes the wife has quite a collection of mis-labelled detailing equipment like this...

Some of her old make up brushes have found their way into my detailing kit...and yes, I only use them for car cleaning.....


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Paint brushes are just fine Wrap a bit of tape round the metal part at the top of the bristles and they are perfect....


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> Its fine dont worry , Johnsons mada a huge clerical error years ago when they made detailing sticks for fine crevices on hard to reach places.
> 
> http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/product_7371_johnsons-cotton-buds-200.html


Are they genuine cotton buds?? :lol:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We are happy to sell our brushes individually, what sizes do you want ?

We already list the biggest one separately.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can I ask why the same brushes are much more expensive from you mark?...


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Because they are trying to make a profit Kev.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tim said:


> Because they are trying to make a profit Kev.


you don't say :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

I am sure if you ask Tim (Envy Valeting on here) he would be able to supply the brushes in 1, 3 or 5 sizes.

I bought mine from him many years ago, way before raceglaze started selling the same ones (for a much higher price) and they are still going strong, even with "aggressive" wheel cleaners :thumb:


----------

